# Rats rabbits garden arrrrrrrrgh



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

i went outside with the dog this morning and the neighbours were out doing whatever it is they do all day in the garden whatever the weather 
and she waited until i was picking up poo before talking to me whilst i had a hand full. she said that she had seen a RAT!?! 
and she said its my fault because i have rabbits and thats what brings rats what can i do??? 
help please!

my boys bowl was half was pulled out of his cage 
i need to make sure they are getting enough food.... not sure how?


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

MissusMayhem said:


> i went outside with the dog this morning and the neighbours were out doing whatever it is they do all day in the garden whatever the weather
> and she waited until i was picking up poo before talking to me whilst i had a hand full. she said that she had seen a RAT!?!
> and she said its my fault because i have rabbits and thats what brings rats what can i do???
> help please!
> ...


I'm sure that your rabbits aren't attracting rats. Leaving bags out with food in it attracts rats. To be honest, there are millions of rats so the chances of seeing one is high, even though you may have a clean garden and not leave bags out. They say in London, you're only a metre away from a rat. Don't know how true it is, but looking at how many rats there are, it seems likely to me.

How old are your rabbits? They shouldn't need large amounts of pellets. I feed only 3-4 pellets to each of my rabbits, twice a day, and that's all they need. I just make sure they have loads of fresh hay and they are fine.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

you need to use good quality wire mesh not chicken wire all over the run area. Keep the rabbit food indoors in a plastic box, only feed them enough so that they eat it all within 10mins (this is more than enough rabbit food) Keep all hay etc off the ground and sweep up well.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2010)

with the cold weather coming rats are on the move looking for food


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

emzybabe said:


> you need to use good quality wire mesh not chicken wire all over the run area. Keep the rabbit food indoors in a plastic box, only feed them enough so that they eat it all within 10mins (this is more than enough rabbit food) Keep all hay etc off the ground and sweep up well.


they dont have their runs at the moment because its too wet and soggy they come in the house to play for a few hours a day 
so the hutch area is well swept and they only have food in the morning (as its usually gone by dinner when i go out to sweep) the food is kept inside in a food bin with a lid because we had to keep it out of the way of the pup

i really dont think the rats have anything to do with us i think next door are just over reacting lol for all we know it could have been a mouse! 

i have pulled the hutch away from the wall and put the stand on some bricks so that it isnt warm an cosy underneath for rats but thats all i can do to help theres nothing else that could attract rats ...


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Its possible your rabbits are attracting them as with any animal, there is food and waist there. My neighbour's neighbour had a go at us when our rabbit was outside and got the neighbours to stop feeding the birds as they said they saw a rat.... but they were just retarded... we live in the countryside..... of course there are going to be mice and rats... so now we feed the birds too ^.^ haha


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

Rini said:


> Its possible your rabbits are attracting them as with any animal, there is food and waist there. My neighbour's neighbour had a go at us when our rabbit was outside and got the neighbours to stop feeding the birds as they said they saw a rat.... but they were just retarded... we live in the countryside..... of course there are going to be mice and rats... so now we feed the birds too ^.^ haha


they chuck allsorts on their grass for the bird from bread to bacon fat.... its like hello what will rats like more .... rabbit food or a bit of your left over cheese sarny from lunch?


----------

